
Zuckerberg Loses $7B as Firms Boycott Facebook Ads - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-27/mark-zuckerberg-loses-7-billion-as-companies-drop-facebook-ads
======
hatenberg
I mean sure they are down entirely in line with the rest of the market but
whatever sells the clicks

~~~
nick0garvey
FB is down significantly more this week than the market FB: -9.42% GOOG:
-5.65% SPY: -2.56%.

But I agree the headline is asserting a causal relationship without sufficient
evidence.

~~~
yokaze
Doesn't "as" stand for a temporal relation:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=define+as](https://www.google.com/search?q=define+as)

"Because" would be casual, in my book.

------
jasonbourne1901
Considering how thoroughly Facebook has locked up the market, I can't imagine
they will stay away for long.

------
lumberingjack
Reddit trying to start an IPO right now in the midst of multiple large
advertisers boycotting social media advertising. Lol I don't even know who
would want advertising on that toxic website.

